# Do You Like Westerns?



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

I have been watching one of my broadcast tv channels called Grit and it has all westerns.  I'm really enjoying it.  Some shows and movies I've never seen.  Nothing like a good ole Western!:love_heart:

Do you like or watch Westerns on tv?  What channels (s)?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2019)

Yes and no.  I have a couple old series I got interested in because Rick liked them. The Rifleman and Have Gun Will Travel.  I watch them both on MeTV.   Not a western, but also have become addicted to Perry Mason


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2019)

I love them,,,, I don't get much of a chance to watch them any more,  but I've loved Westerns since I was a child. If I'm at home on a dull rainy Sunday I'll seek out an old episode of Bonanza or Gun , or  the Virginian or a John Wayne film  on TV ..they're pretty much the only genre of movie I can watch the whole way through in one sitting


----------



## oldman (May 14, 2019)

My dad and I used to watch westerns anytime they were on TV, or we would go to the movies to see the John Wayne movies. The western shows on TV were good and back in the 50’s and early to mid 60’s, the tube was loaded with them. Of course, I liked The Lone Ranger, Cisco Kid, Johnny Yuma, Paladin, The Rifleman, Lawman and so many others. I wasn’t a big fan of Bonanza, except if the show was mainly about Hoss. 

My favorite John Wayne movie was “The Shootist.” It was a very believable movie. My all time favorite western was a Clint Eastwood movie titled, “Unforgiven.” Next was, “Pale Rider.”


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Yes and no.  I have a couple old series I got interested in because Rick liked them. The Rifleman and Have Gun Will Travel.  I watch them both on MeTV.   Not a western, but also have become addicted to Perry Mason


Cool.  I like them, too.  I used to watch Perry Mason long time ago, great show~



hollydolly said:


> I love them,,,, I don't get much of a chance to watch them any more,  but I've loved Westerns since I was a child. If I'm at home on a dull rainy Sunday I'll seek out an old episode of Bonanza or Gun , or  the Virginian or a John Wayne film  on TV ..they're pretty much the only genre of movie I can watch the whole way through in one sitting


I've loved them since I was a kid, too.  I'm watching a John Wayne film now with Anne Margaret.  Bonanza has been one of my all time favorites.  They have some shows on Grit that I've never seen before.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2019)

I like the westerns from the 50's and 60's that were on TV. The hubby puts on the really old Westerns. Gene Autry,Roy Rogers and even a silent  Tom Mix movie from when the dinosaurs roamed the earth. I don't mind a black and white movie but no sound is a bit to much for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

oldman said:


> My dad and I used to watch westerns anytime they were on TV, or we would go to the movies to see the John Wayne movies. The western shows on TV were good and back in the 50’s and early to mid 60’s, the tube was loaded with them. Of course, I liked The Lone Ranger, Cisco Kid, Johnny Yuma, Paladin, The Rifleman, Lawman and so many others. I wasn’t a big fan of Bonanza, except if the show was mainly about Hoss.
> 
> My favorite John Wayne movie was “The Shootist.” It was a very believable movie. My all time favorite western was a Clint Eastwood movie titled, “Unforgiven.” Next was, “Pale Rider.”


Yeah, they were good~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I like the westerns from the 50's and 60's that were on TV. The hubby puts on the really old Westerns. Gene Autry,Roy Rogers and even a silent  Tom Mix movie from when the dinosaurs roamed the earth. I don't mind a black and white movie but no sound is a bit to much for me.


Cool, Ruth~


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2019)

Oh  yeah.  Sure beats  all the modern  shows  with the latest   trends  in  weapons.
Gimme a pair  of  6 guns  on my  hips  &  I'm good to go !


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Oh  yeah.  Sure beats  all the modern  shows  with the latest   trends  in  weapons.
> Gimme a pair  of  6 guns  on my  hips  &  I'm good to go !


Coooooool~~:sentimental:


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2019)

I like some Westerns - especially the ones with Clint Eastwood - "High Plains Drifter" & "Pale Rider."  Besides the humor, there is usually justice - which usually doesn't exist in real life.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2019)

We watch _GRIT _and two other western channels _STARZ ENCORE _and _INSP _


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2019)

win231 said:


> I like some Westerns - especially the ones with Clint Eastwood - "High Plains Drifter" & "Pale Rider."  Besides the humor, there is usually justice - which usually doesn't exist in real life.


I love Clint Eastwood!  Those were excellent westerns!  I like them for the humor and justice angle too.



rkunsaw said:


> We watch _GRIT _and two other western channels _STARZ ENCORE _and _INSP _


Cool.  Grit is a great channel I think.  I don't get the other channels, or I don't think I do-have to check my channel lineup on Philo.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2019)

*

\INSP
Dish Network*‎: ‎Channel 259 (SD only)
*DirecTV*‎: ‎Channel 364 (HD/SD)

*Comcast Cable*‎: ‎20, 295
*Verizon FiOS*‎: ‎Channel 286 (SD); Channel 786 ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2019)

The first electronic mail...Have gun will travel "wire Paladin"
.

.
View attachment 65556


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Oh  yeah.  Sure beats  all the modern  shows  with the latest   trends  in  weapons.
> Gimme a pair  of  6 guns  on my  hips  &  I'm good to go !


Yes, those 6guns never run out of bullets!!


----------



## AnnieA (May 15, 2019)

Love all the old ones, esp Shane.   Newer favorites are Tombstone (cult member here!)  and Kevin Costner's Open Range.  I didn't like Open Range the first time I saw it, but watched it again and fell for it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 15, 2019)

No, I don't care for westerns.  I did like them when I was a kid, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> *
> 
> \INSP
> Dish Network*‎: ‎Channel 259 (SD only)
> ...


I don't get those TV services but good for you...


----------



## Tommy (May 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, those 6guns never run out of bullets!!


. . . and don't have any recoil!
:lofl:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Love all the old ones, esp Shane.   Newer favorites are Tombstone (cult member here!)  and Kevin Costner's Open Range.  I didn't like Open Range the first time I saw it, but watched it again and fell for it.


I like those too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

I never really liked westerns and I wouldn't watch them on my own, but when I was a kid I used to watch them with my older brother (RIP).  He watched Bonanza (I liked Little Joe), Gunsmoke, Lone Ranger, Have Gun Will Travel, etc.  I haven't watched one of those old shows in years.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never really liked westerns and I wouldn't watch them on my own, but when I was a kid I used to watch them with my older brother (RIP).  He watched Bonanza (I liked Little Joe), Gunsmoke, Lone Ranger, Have Gun Will Travel, etc.  I haven't watched one of those old shows in years.


We always watched those ones as kids, too.


----------



## johndoe (May 20, 2019)

I watch Grit once in awhile but commercials tend to derail my attention span. At least it perked up my interest in westerns, so I borrowed the DVD One-Eyed Jacks with Marlon Brando from the library. Excellent, excellent. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I watch Grit once in awhile but commercials tend to derail my attention span. At least it perked up my interest in westerns, so I borrowed the DVD One-Eyed Jacks with Marlon Brando from the library. Excellent, excellent. Two thumbs up!


Cool Johndoe!


----------



## Butterfly (May 21, 2019)

I  am not a fan of westerns, but when I was a kid I watched them and really liked Rawhide.  I had a mad crush on Rowdy Yates (young Clint Eastwood).

As an adult, I don't like them at all.


----------



## Victor (May 23, 2019)

I watch Grit, but less than I used to.
The westerns are so formulaic, so predictable to me.
And Randolph Scott is always the same wooden acting.
You see many of the same actors such as Edgar Buchanan, Jack Elam, Noah Berry.
And there's always a pretty girl overdressed with makeup, always single.
Still, they can be enjoyable time fillers.


----------



## Keesha (May 23, 2019)

Nahhh. I’m going to be a true killjoy here but I’m not all that fond of westerns.
The odd one I find interesting but most of them bore me to tears.
As a kid I watched Gunsmoke, Lone Ranger and Bonansa without too much complaining :lol:


----------



## Ferocious (May 29, 2019)

I like Westerns, Easterns, Southerns and Northerns too......as long as the girl has a nice smile......


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> I like Westerns, Easterns, Southerns and Northerns too......as long as the girl has a nice smile......


Very funny Bill!  :lol1::clap::banana:


----------



## Warrigal (May 31, 2019)

I am a sucker for Silverado. I watch it every time it is broadcast on TV. 
I haven't seen them in yonks but I also like The Sheepman, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, High Noon and Friendly Persuasion.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> I am a sucker for Silverado. I watch it every time it is broadcast on TV.
> I haven't seen them in yonks but I also like The Sheepman, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, High Noon and Friendly Persuasion.


Cool Warrigal!  I watch a bunch of shows on Grit but don't even know the names of them yet.  Recently started watching Grit.


----------

